# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  رئيس مجلس إدارة الجسم البشري الغدة النخامية

## دموع الغصون

رئيس مجلس إدارة الجسم البشري الغدة النخامية

معجزة الغدة النخامية

الغدة النخامية هي معجزة من معجزات الخالق سبحانه وتعالى.



و تزن تلك الغدة حوالي نصف جرام (حجم الحمصة الصغيرة) وبرغم صغرها فإنها تفرز العديد من الهرمونات الرئيسية في الدم والتى تحمل الأوامر المباشرة إلى كل الغدد الهرمونية الموجودة في الجسم ، وبذلك تُجري تبنيها لتلك الغدد الأخرى؛ لتفرز هرموناتها فورًا في الدم.

فعند الغضب والغيط والحقد تُرسل الغدة النخامية الأمر إلى غدة "الأدرينال" التي تستجيب على الفور؛ حيث يُفرز هرمون "الأدرينالين"، الذي يؤدي إفرازه في الدم إلى تغيرات فسيولوجية وكيميائية حيوية مذهلة، إنه يهيئ الجسم لقوى شيطانية رهيبة ، وذلك استجابة لإشارة التهديد الصادرة من الغضب والغيظ والحقد.



وتقوم أيضا غدة "الأدرينال" بإفراز هرمونات القشرة مثل هرمون "الكورتيزون"؛ لإعداد الجسم بيولوجيا للدفاع عن الإرهاق النفسي بأشكاله المختلفة.


وحينما يتعرض الإنسان إلى تلك الانفعالات السابق ذكرها لفترات مستمرة تزيد إفرازات تلك الهرمونات التي تؤدي إلى تغيير مدمر لكيميائية الجسم : هدم في أنسجة الجسم ، إفراز الجليكوز في البول.. وعلى المدى الطويل قد يحدث مرض "السكر"، ويسير الجسم بخطى وئيدة إلى زيادة نسبة "الكولسترول" في الدم ، وهو ما قد يؤدي إلى حدوث الذبحة الصدرية ، وتصلب الشرايين ، وأمراض أخرى مدمرة لكيان الإنسان ، هذا بجانب الأمراض النفسية العضوية.

وحصيلة كظم الغيظ والعفو عن الناس والخلاص من الحقد هو الطريق للخلاص من قوى التدمير النفسي والعضوي، وهو الطريق المضيء نحو الاستقرار الوجداني والأمن النفسي والسعادة الروحية.

موقع الغدة النخامية

تقع الغدة النخامية في الجزء السفلي الأمامي للدماغ ومتصلة من الأعلى بمنطقة في المخ تسمى بمركز تحت سرير المخ (الهيبوثلاموس) Hypothalamus وهذا الموقع يعتبرموقعا جيدا وحصنا حصينا (بين سقف الفم وقاع المخ) لحمايةالغدة ووقايتها.
وهي غدة مهمة تفرز العديد من الهرمونات الحيوية والضرورية لجسم الإنسان ، وتعتبر (المايسترو) بالنسبة لعدد كبير من الغدد الصماء الأخرى ، حيث تعد هرموناتها هي المؤثر والمنظم الأساسي لعمل تلك الغدد وإفرازاتها .
التركيب المجهري لأجزاء الغدة النخامية
وهي تتكون من فصين اثنين يختلفان عن بعضهما البعض من حيث التركيب والوظيفة
الفص الأمامي Adenohypophysis ويتكون من خلايا طلائية.
الفص الخلفي neurohypophysis ويتكون من خلال شبه عصبية.
يمكن تصنيف الهرمونات التي يفرزها الفص الأمامي من الغدة النخامية إلى مجموعتين :
-هرمونات تؤثر بصورة مباشرة على أنسجة الجسم .
-وهرمونات تؤثر على غدد صماء أخرى وتدفعها إلى إفراز هرموناتها.


وأشهر هرمونات الغدة النخامية:

(الهرمون الحاث للنمو) growth hormonوهو الهرمون المسئول عن النمو الطبيعي لأنسجة الجسم وأعضائه.
ويتركز عمله الأساسي على حفز الخلايا لتخليق البروتين المكون الأساسي لأنسجة الكائن الحي.

النخامية الأمامية
يتألف هذا الجزء من فص أمامي طرفي وفص متوسط .
ينتج الفص الأمامي بالرغم من أبعاده الدقيقة (6) هرمونات بروتينيه على الأقل.
ينظم الهرمون المنشط للدرقية (TSH) إنتاج الهرمونات الدرقية من الغدة الدرقية.
ويقوم الهرمون المنشط للقشرة الكظرية (ACTH) بتحفيز قشره الغدة الكظرية.
يسمى اثنان من الهرمونات المنشطة بمنشطى المنسلين لأنهما يؤثران على المنسلين وهما يشكلان : الهرمون المحفز للحويصلات (FSH) والهرمون المرتبط بالجسم الأصفر(LH) وهو الهرمون المحفز للخلايا البينية .
والهرمون المنشط الخامس هو المدر للحليب (قبل الحليب ) والذي يحفز إنتاج الحليب في الغدد اللبنية للأنثى , وله تأثيرات أخرى متعددة أيضا في الفقاريات الدنيئة .
أما الهرمون السادس فهو هرمون النمو (GH) المسئول عن التكوينات البنائية في الجسم كاستطالة العظام وترسب البروتين في العضلات وتكوين الجسم.

في الفقاريات الدنيا ينتج الفص المتوسط للنخامية هرمونا محفزا لحاملات الصبغ الأسود (MSH) والذي يتحكم في انتشار الصبغ الأسود بداخل الخلايا التي تحمل الصبغ فتمكنهم من مضاهاه الوسط المحيط بالحيوان بدرجة أكبر.
أما في الطيور والثدييات فتقوم خلايا في الفص الأمامي للنخامية وليس الفص المتوسط الذي تفتقر إليه الطيور وبعض الثدييات كلية بإنتاج هذا الهرمون .
ويبدو إن للهرمون(MSH) دورا بسيطا فقط فيما يختص بظاهرة التصبغ في حاله الحيوانات الداخلية الحرارة حتى بالرغم من انه يسبب قتامه في حاله البشر عند حقنهم به في تيار الدم .

وتتم السيطرة على هذه الغدة من قبل المنطقة( تحت سرير المخ)وهي جزء من الدماغ يربط أجهزة السيطرة العصبية والغدد الصماء.

وتعتبر وظيفة الغدة النخامية فى الدرجة الأولى وظيفة تنظيمية ، هرمونات النمو من عملقة وقزامه وهرمونات منشطة للغدد التناسلية وهرمون الاكسيتوسين المسمى هرمون الميلاد السريع والفازوبرسين المانع لإدرار البول .


النخامية الخلفية

لا يعتبر الفص الخلفي غدة داخلية الإفراز حقيقية ، وإنما هو مركز اختزان وتحرير للهرمونات التي تم تصنيعها كليه في تحت سرير المخ ، حيث يقوم تحت سرير المخ(الهيبوثلاموس) بإصدار اثنين من الهرمونات التابعة للفص الخلفي للنخامية.
يتشابه الهرمونان للفص الخلفي في الثدييات لأقصى درجه كيميائيا وهما
اوكسيتين (المعجل بالولادة)
فازوبرسين أو الضاغط للاوعيه الدموية .
فكلاهما ببتيدات عديدة بثمانية أحماض أمينيةويسميان"ثمانيات الببتيدات" ، وهما من أسرع الهرمونات تأثيرا بالجسم حيث أنهما قادران على إحداث استجابة في خلال ثواني من تحررهما من الفص الخلفي .

*يقوم الهرمون اوكسيتوسين بوظيفتان هامتان متخصصتان في التكاثر في حالة الإناث البالغة للثدييات
-فهو يحفز تقلص العضلات الملساء للرحم أثناء الولادة.. يستخدم هذا الهرمون ISF لإتمام خروج المولود أثناء الولادة المتعسرة ولمنع النزيف بعد الولادة .
-والتأثير الثاني للهرمون هو قذف الحليب بواسطة الغدد اللبنية استجابة لعمليه الرضاعة . وبالرغم من وجود الهرمون في الذكر إلا انه ذو وظيفة غير معروفة .

يقوم الهرمون الثاني للفص الخلفي .. الضاغط للأوعيه الدموية (فازوبرسين ) بالتأثير على الكلية لحصر تدفق البول ولهذا بالهرمون المانع لإدرار البول (ADH)
ولهذا الهرمون تأثير ثاني أقل شأناً إذ يعمل على زيادة ضغط الدم من خلال عمله كقابض عام للعضلات الملساء للشرايين.

الموقع والعلاقات التشريحية :

تقع الغدة النخامية في حفرة السرج التركي في قاعدة القحف ، ولتحديد مكانها فهو ملتقى الخط الافقي من الأمام للخلف يبدآ من قاعدة الأنف ويسير بإتجاه الخلف ، والخط العمودي الهابط من منتصف قمة الرأس

يفصل النخامية عن الجيب الكهفي من جميع الجوانب غشاء الام الجافية Duramatter واسفل السرج التركي توجد العظمة الوتدية Spheniod التي تشتمل على الجيب الهوائي . ومن الناحية النظرية تحاط الغدة النخامية بالغشاء العنكبوتي ، ولكن عمليآ يندمج هذا الغشاء مع غشاء الام الحنون Pia Matter على سطح النخامية وحول سويقتها في وضعية مقابلة للام الجافية دون أن يتحدا معها .

ومن الأعلى توجد نقطة التصالب البصري Optic Chiasma ، ولهذا فإنه في حالة تورم الغدة النخاميه تحدث ضغطآ على الاعصاب الابصرية فيؤدي ذلك إلى العمى الذي يزول بزوال الورم

ارأيت معي أخي المسلم قمة الإبداع والإعجاز لغدة تزن أقل من جرام واحد....
سبحانك ربي ما أعظمك
أين أدعياء العلم والتكنولوجيا ليقفوا على هذه المعجزات الربانية التي يقف المخ البشرى أمامها مذهولا مأخوذا... لا نملك بعد ما رأينا إلا أن نحنى الجباه لخالق الموت والحياة
الله الواحد الأحد الخالق البارئ المصور...البديع المبدع

----------

